# Topics > Entities > Personalities >  Inna Efimchik

## Airicist

Website - efimchik.com

youtube.com/StartupVoice

startupvoice.blogspot.com

facebook.com/inna.efimchik

twitter.com/IEfimchik

linkedin.com/in/efimchik

"*Silicon Valley Fundraising Trip
Tips for the Non-U.S. Based Startup Founder*" - readymag.com/StartupVoice/Startup




> Inna Efimchik, a Partner in the Emerging Companies group at White Summers Caffee & James LLP (White Summers) and head of its Russia practice, provides business advisory and legal services to entrepreneurs, startup ventures, emerging growth companies, and investors in the United Stated and internationally.
> 
> Ms. Efimchik guides her clients through the development of business plans, choosing a form of business, corporate and limited liability company structuring decisions, securities issuance & stock plan matters, funding and financing, private placements of securities, and contracts negotiation.
> 
> Intelligent business and legal planning is essential when starting a new business to ensure business growth and long term success. At White Summers, we endeavor to ensure that our clients are well-prepared to grow their businesses and avoid the pitfalls many encounter when not represented by experienced business attorneys, specializing in emerging company work.





> *White Summers Caffee & James, LLP* is one of the West Coast’s leading boutique transactional law firms.


Redwood City, California, USA

white-summers.com

facebook.com/WSCJLLP

twitter.com/WSCJLLP

linkedin.com/in/wscjllp

----------


## Airicist

Стартап. Силиконовая Долина. Как начать бизнес в США?

Published on Oct 22, 2012




> Вопрос: Какие льготы или? преимущества имеют люди которые открывают свою компанию в кремниевой долине? Отвечает Инна Ефимчик, американский адвокат, специалист по венчурным инвестициям. Задавайте Ваши вопросы - у нас есть кому на них достойно ответить.

----------


## Airicist

Should Startups Incorporate in Delaware?

Published on Dec 1, 2013




> Inna Efimchik, a Partner in the Emerging Companies group at White Summers Caffee & James LLP, specializes in assisting emerging technology companies in Silicon Valley and beyond, providing incorporation, financing, and licensing services as well as general corporate counseling.

----------


## Airicist

Should a Startup Be a Corporation or an LLC?

Published on Dec 1, 2013




> Inna Efimchik, a Partner in the Emerging Companies group at White Summers Caffee & James LLP, specializes in assisting emerging technology companies in Silicon Valley and beyond, providing incorporation, financing, and licensing services as well as general corporate counseling.

----------


## Airicist

Convertible promissory note & bridge financing

Published on Dec 2, 2013




> Inna Efimchik, a Partner in the Emerging Companies group at White Summers Caffee & James LLP, specializes in assisting emerging technology companies in Silicon Valley and beyond, providing incorporation, financing, and licensing services as well as general corporate counseling.

----------


## Airicist

Should Founders' Stock Vest?

Published on Dec 1, 2013




> Inna Efimchik, a Partner in the Emerging Companies group at White Summers Caffee & James LLP, specializes in assisting emerging technology companies in Silicon Valley and beyond, providing incorporation, financing, and licensing services as well as general corporate counseling.

----------


## Airicist

США 622: Стартап в Кремниевой Долине для иностранцев - пошаговая инструкция

Published on Sep 11, 2013




> Создать стартап в Кремниевой Долине мечтают многие в России, на Украине, в других странах. Для них стартап-адвокат Инна Ефимчик  написала краткое руководство.

----------


## Airicist

What do startup investors want?

Published on Feb 3, 2015

What are the startup traits that get investors' attention?




> Inna Efimchik, a Partner in the Emerging Companies group at White Summers Caffee & James LLP, specializes in assisting emerging technology companies in Silicon Valley and beyond, providing incorporation, financing, and licensing services as well as general corporate counseling.

----------


## Airicist

США 4676: Инна Ефимчик - стартап - финансирование - визы - типичные проблемы

Published on Apr 17, 2017

----------


## Airicist

"Открытие бизнеса в США"

----------


## Airicist

США 4872: Стартап: регистрация и инвестиции. Инна Ефимчик в прямом эфире канала Марины Могилко

Published on Jul 8, 2017

----------

